# Noob needs flashed



## Warfrat (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok so now I have your attention.
I want to start taking pics of my upcoming tank project (30 gal) I've messed around with my canon xt taking pics with the on board flip up flash but have never liked it and want to use a remote flash I think. Im on a serious budget so money is a huge issue. I've been scanning Google a bit but am now more confused than when I started.
Im not proficient with terminology so please be kind to us old people.
Should I use an extension cord and flash or wireless or are there ways around having to use a remote flash. 
I see flash units for under 50 dollars and I can manage that well enough but I assume I need a cord..heres where I get lost. It looks to me from what I've seen that I'd need a cord thats compatible with my camera and the flash I want..yes? How do I figure this out. And Im not real sure how wireless works..again..be kind to us old peoples. Im more into nature pics of birds and butterflies so breaking into macro is a bit foreign to me.
Thanks for your patience and help
Fred
:iamwithst This Scopas Tang was shot with a Canon S500 powershot. Its my best shot ever


----------



## aclark (Nov 15, 2015)

You can try something like the Yongnuo YN560 Speedlight. It will work on the hotshoe of your camera, or you can get a wireless transmitter (RF-603) to place it around your shot for off light. You could probably get set up for $100-150 all in, or just the flash for ~$70-75.


----------



## jrygel (Jan 29, 2014)

You definitely want to get a remote flash off of your camera so that you can point the light in from where it will make the best picture. If you are only planning on using it on the fish tank or handheld, a flash extension cord will take care of you and will be compatible with any Canon compatible flash: 

Bower E-TTL Flash Extension Cord (4.5', 1.4 m) SFCCAN B&H Photo

I tend to not use a flash and just crank up the light on my tank. 

-Justin


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Most wireless flash triggered by the camera is IR. If the flash can't see the signal (line of sight) it fails to fire. They also have triggers that use radio. That's the type I use. 
Most all the old film cameras had PC sockets where you could use a PC cable to get your flash off the camera. Some digitals however lack that. My Pentax is one that lacks it. 

If you go the used flash route you need to watch what flash unit you get. Some of the old ones have trigger voltages so high they'll fry the camera. I use an old Vivitar 285HV at times and a handle mount Pentax AF 400 T most of the time. That is one powerful flash. These two units I know have low trigger voltages. 
That auction site has one now for about $35.00

This is the updated trigger I use

YongNuo RF-602 2.4GHz Wireless Flash Sync Trigger Remote Control RF-602N


----------

